# Freehand Textausrichtung in Spalten



## PseudoPunk (25. Februar 2004)

ich sitze hier gerade in der Agentur und darf den katalog von nem kunden das 20ste mal in nem monat aktualisieren... 
der Kunde ist anbieter von Hochdruckschläuchen und hat also unzählige Tabellen mit unzähligen Daten zu diesen Schläuchen.... diese muss ich etzt in freehand umsetzen (muss gestehen das Freehand nicht mein Spezialgebiet ist da ich in meiner bisherigen Laufbahn immer den Illu nutzen konnte)

das Problem ist nun folgendes: ich habe die Tabellen aus Excel exportiert und in Freehand importiert (Mit Zeilen und Spalten selbstverständlich) alles wunderbar, allerdings sollen alle Zeilen bis auf die vorderste Rechtsbündig sein...
wenn ich angaben in dem Tex-reiter vornehme ignoriert freehand diese einfach mal großzügig (also was die ausrichtung angeht) und der text bleibt Linksbündig

 die letzte möglichkeit die mir einfallen würde wäre as ganze mit leerzeichen zu lösen was sicherlich nicht sinn der Sache wäre.... da der Kunde wie auch schon gesagt alle zwei Wochen mal wieder neue Wünsche hat.... habt ihr nen Tipp für mich?

hab sowohl die Forensuche, F1wie auch google schon zu dem thema gefragt und auch die mir bekannten Tutorialseiten durchsucht leider hab ich wenn überhaupt nur Tutorials für Logos oder Diagramme gefunden... wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

*edit*achja ich nutze Freehand 10*/edit*

danke im vorraus

 PseudoPunk


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Februar 2004)

Ich habe Freehand jetzt nicht vor mir aber soweit ich mich erinnere bietet Freehand ja eingeschränkt Tabstops und (aber) Einzüge an -

*also* würde ich das ganze mit Einzügen umsetzen.

Ich kann mir das ganze heute abend mal ansehen!


----------



## PseudoPunk (25. Februar 2004)

schonmal vielen Dank für deine Mühe... werds mal probieren... falls noch jemand nen ansat hat..... oder du das ganze nochmal genauer umreissen kann wäre das natürlich auch schonmal prima.... naja wir werdens ja heute abend sehen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Februar 2004)

Im Anhang siehts DU ein Bild aus Freehand 9.0 ( Aber ist bei Freehand 10.0 auch vorhanden) - über dem Lineal siehst Du die Tabstobs, sowie den Einsteller für Einzüge ( Dreieck)...

damit läßt sich dein "Problem" lösen!


----------



## PseudoPunk (26. Februar 2004)

alles klar danke ich habs gestern abend ähnlich wenn auch umständlicher gelöst.... aber deine Lösung wird mir in Zukunft sicherlich noch öffter helfen....

also Danke für deine Mühe


----------

